# Tesla Tops Survey of EV Owners



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - 26 minutes ago: Survey shows EV owners will not go back to gas, brand loyalty is a bit 'fickle,' and Tesla leads - Electrek

Excerpt:

_A new Electric Vehicle Experience (EVX) Ownership Study by JD Power shows that electric car owners will not go back to gas, but brand loyalty is a bit more "fickle."

*Tesla *is enjoying a strong lead in EV experience.
_____________________________________________________

Benzinga - early this morning: Tesla Secures Top Spot In JD Power's Survey Of Premium EV Owners

Excerpt:

_*Tesla Inc *secured the most marks in the premium segment in the first-ever U.S. Electric Vehicle Experience Ownership Study carried out by J.D. Power.

What Happened: The Palo Alto, California-based automaker's Model S vehicle got the highest customer rating from owners with 738 points out of a possible 1,000, reported CNet Roadshow on Thursday.

The study reportedly spanned battery-electric cars and plug-in hybrids from the model years 2015-2021; just under 10,000 owners participated.

Tesla accounted for three spots with its Model 3, Model S, and Model Y vehicles, while Volkswagen AG came in the fourth spot with its Audi E-Tron._


----------

